# Imac I7 Instabilité du systeme avec 16go de ram



## Cyrus137 (13 Février 2011)

bonjour 

j'ouvre ce topic pour donner suite a celui de l'arrêt de la machine intempestif

pensant que cela  vient de la ram , je suis lancer dans les test d'une barrette apres l'autre pour définitivement supprimer l"hypothèse de ram défectueuse, et confirmer celle que les I7 on des soucis pour gérer les 16go de ram.


voila.


a l'heure actuel le soucis concerne que les I7 mid 2010

a voir si sur le I5 le prob est présent.


----------



## galorbe (13 Février 2011)

J'en arrive à la même conclusion: depuis une semaine je bosse avec 12 go (3x4go)  et je n'ai aucun problèmes.


----------



## Cyrus137 (13 Février 2011)

la je suppose que tu as tout dans les 3premiers slot c'est ca?

essaye de sauté le slot 3 et de mettre la 3eme dans le 4eme pour éliminer l'hypothese du slot 4 defaillant

 ou bien tu mets la ram de 2go d'origine dans le dernier slot ( en gros tourne a 14go)


----------



## galorbe (13 Février 2011)

Je ne savais qu'il y avait un ordre en ce qui concerne les slot. Et quel est il exactement cet ordre?


----------



## Cyrus137 (13 Février 2011)

alors normalement c'est  assis devant ton ecran 

1 derriere a gauche 
2 derriere a droite
3 devant a gauche
4 devant a droite


la 1ere fois j'ai changer la ram en allongant la dalle sur le canapé, 
mais en avançant le pied au raz du bureau , et en inclinant l'écran a fond vers l'arriere, 
en t'asseyant par terre tu accèdes aux slots sans soucis.


----------



## ScotchE (13 Février 2011)

Comme dit dans le topic précédent, je bosse très régulièrement sur un Imac 27" I7 16Go 2To livré tout monté et configuré par Apple et je ne note pas de soucis même en cas de grosse charge machine.

Par contre après avoir tenté l'upgrade d'un I7 de 4Go vers 16Go avec des barrettes Samsung nous avons constaté un arrêt de la machine. Photoshop n'était pourtant pas ouvert (et d'ailleurs même pas installé sur ce poste) mais il y avait volontairement beaucoup de softs ouverts (Lightroom, FCE, du web et quelques utilitaires).

Impossible de reproduire le problème par la suite, pour le moment les 16Go sont restés en place, histoire d'avoir une semaine de fonctionnement pour se faire une idée précise du problème si il existe sur la machine en question.


----------



## vaiko666 (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je tombe sur ce post alors que mon i7 est bientôt livré, et pour lequel j'envisageais 16GB de Ram... Après des recherches sur la toile et vraisemblablement, la RAM officielle d'Apple ne pose pas de problème. Il en va de même pour la RAM Samsung (aucun arrêt intempestif selon les commentaires lus sur plusieurs sites, dont celui-ci et l'Apple support).

Je n'ai trouvé aucun retour négatif non plus s'agissant de la RAM Kingston, que j'envisageais d'acheter pour la bestiole.  

Le mieux serait encore que ceux qui rencontrent des problèmes donnent les références exactes de leurs barrettes... Bref, je suis ce post avec attention 

Edit : Celle que je pense prendre est la kta-mb1333 4g.

Edit 2 : Le père Noël a l'air de dire qu'il n'y a pas de soucis avec la Kingston  lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhg0G0ZXdes&feature=channel


----------



## Cyrus137 (14 Février 2011)

la mémoire d'origine Apple est HYNIX c'est pourtant pas une marque "connue" 


Vaiko pour ma part mes 16go sont des Crucial


la pour lisntant je viens de coller le 2mem barrettes
pour l'instant a 8go RAS


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Février 2011)

Alors Galorbe tu en ai ou de tes test.

perso je viens de rajouter la 3emes barretes  RAS


----------



## galorbe (15 Février 2011)

Comme tu me la suggéré, j'en suis à 3 barrettes de 4 Go + 1 de 2 Go (... 3 fois 4... je retiens ... ce qui nous fait 14 Go), je teste ça depuis deux jours assez intensément et je n'ai aucun problèmes, pas de coup de la panne en vue!
Y a vraiment qu'avec les 16 Go que ça s'éteint.


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Février 2011)

okay et une idée pour paliers a ce problemes?

mise a part revendre la 4emes barrete de 4go....?


----------



## galorbe (15 Février 2011)

A mon niveau, aucune idée. Si vraiment il y a un problème entre l'Imac est les 16 Go, c'est plutot à Apple de revoir sa copie, non? 
Le top serait d'avoir un patch/mise à jour... je sais pas si c'est possible ce genre de chose?
Visiblement, ça ne le fait pas avec TOUS les imac i7, ça serait trop beau (si je puis dire).

Quand à la 4ème barrette, j'ai essayé de la mélanger à du tabac: c'est pas terrible! j'ai frolé l'exctinction intempestive


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Février 2011)

patch correctif pourquoi pas. je vois pas en quoi cela serait pas faisable...


mais bon .... 



Galorbe fait un test ultime, 

monte la 4eme barrette qu'il te reste en rab Seule....  avec un peu de bol .... elle bug


----------



## galorbe (15 Février 2011)

Je vais finir mon boulot avant, si je veux le rendre dans les temps.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Février 2011)

ok....


----------



## speedtoxic (17 Février 2011)

je me sens un peu moins seul.
Excatement les même symptomes chez moi avec 4 barrettes Nuimpact de 4Go achetées chez Macway.
Entendons nous bien, il ne s'agit pas d'un problème de RAM car sous 12Go je n'ai aucun pb (et j'ai bien effectué une rotation progressive des 4 barrettes ce qui exclut une barette defectueuse et un pb de slot)

J'ai eussi lu des dizaines de posts sur le sujet et il semble bien qu'il y ait un vrai problème qu'Apple refuse de reconnaître. Le pb est connu depuis des mois. Un comble de traiter de la sorte leur clients premium !

Pour l'instant je tourne à 12Go dans l'attente d'une solution


----------



## Hesp (17 Février 2011)

Alors, je vous tiens au courant et je confirme :

4 Barrettes Kingston de 4 gigas (1066) installées depuis 2-3 jours maintenant sur un iMac late 2009 : No problemo après utilisation intensive sur jeux/programmes de montage (avid & fcp) & photoshop.


----------



## Cyrus137 (17 Février 2011)

est ce que Galorbe ou Speedtoxic avais vous une connaissance qui pourrais vous pretter une barrette de 4go d'une Autre marque, 

histoire de voir si avec 3 nuimpac (ou Crucial) et une 4eme d'une autre marque le bugg est tjs la....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------

Hesp ,  ton retour n'est pas trop a prendre en compte car tu as un late 2009 a 2,80Ghz

hors les problèmes rencontrer  sont tous sur des Mid 2010 a 2,93Ghz


----------



## Cyrus137 (24 Février 2011)

bon,

je viens au news.

j'ai finis de tester les 4barrettes une par une, RAS 
je suis actuellement en derniere phase du test,  
a savoir 3X4GO et 2go d'origine sur le Slot 4 pour éliminer l'hypothese de slot defectueux...

a suivre


----------



## adrien95 (24 Février 2011)

je suis a 14 giga et aucun probleme


----------



## Cyrus137 (26 Février 2011)

ah 

a 14Go  je viens d'avoir un arret.....

cela viendrais t il du Slot 4


----------



## Cyrus137 (27 Février 2011)

Il fait que planter avec 14go

Je vais remettre les 4go d'origine mais dans le slot 1 et 4 pour voir si cela vien bien du slot4

 Edit vu qu"il n'est pas possible de faire tournée le slot 1 et 4 ,( le slot 4 n'est pas reconnu) j'ai du mettre un 4dans le 2

a l'heure actuelle j'ai 

Bank0 Dimm0      2go  derriere a gauche slot1
Bank1 Dimm0      4go  derriere a droite   slot2
Bank0 Dimm1      VIDE devant a gauche  slot3
Bank1 Dimm1       2go   Devant a droite   slot4 

8go au total.


----------



## Mr Chen (27 Février 2011)

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que tu dois garder la ram a coup de multiple de 4.

4/8/16 GO

si tu met du 12 ou 14, ça ne sera pas l'idéale et l'ordi aura plus de mal à les utiliser.

J'ai appris ça a l'apple store


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Février 2011)

La je suis a 8 en utilisant 3slot dont le dernier je vais bien voir si il plante


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Evitez de mettre 4Go*3 mais plutôt du 4Go*2 et 2Go*2, car les Cores utiliseront chacun 4+2Go (6Go). Même pour les Quad, car les proc sont divisé en deux ( eux même divisé en deux), donc, normalement, il y a "deux bus" qui desservent le proc (un pour chaque 1er moitié).

Ceci permet un gain de perf (minime, mais présent).

Sinon pour les RAM, soit un slot est défectueux, doit la RAM à un soucis. Les barrettes de 4Go ont un gros retour de défectuosité comparé au 2Go.

Bon courage!


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Février 2011)

j'exclu totalement l'hypothese d'une barrete de 4go defectueuse.

car j'ai testes les 4barrettes une par une seule. et RAS


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

C'est bizarre, essaye de créer un nouveau compte Ut, si cela persiste, installe un système propre (avec la MAJ) sur un DD ext (ou sur une partition de l'interne).

Si cela continue Je te conseillerais de te rapprocher d'un revendeur/réparateur agréer, qu'il puisse faire des tests poussés sur le HardWare.


----------



## vaiko666 (28 Février 2011)

De mon côté, 0 soucis avec 16go de Kingston pour l'instant... Je crois que c'est la Ram et non la machine, pour avoir fait quelques recherches sur la toile avant de me lancer. Pas de soucis avec la Ram Apple, idem pour Kingston... Si le problème affectait toutes les Ram, ce post serait certainement plus alimenté. Quoi que... Combien de possesseurs d'imac ont franchit le pas des 16go ?


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Février 2011)

MacLifeStyle a dit:


> C'est bizarre, essaye de créer un nouveau compte Ut, si cela persiste, installe un système propre (avec la MAJ) sur un DD ext (ou sur une partition de l'interne).
> 
> Si cela continue Je te conseillerais de te rapprocher d'un revendeur/réparateur agréer, qu'il puisse faire des tests poussés sur le HardWare.





un nouveau compte utilisaterur???? j'en ai qu'un seul.

installe un systeme propre, .... lordi est neuf a tt juste 1 mois et j'ai rien installer de lourd


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

Oui cela peu venir d'une pref qui déconne (Mais bon c'est tout de même rare)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/8235.html

Et pour l'installation d'une système propre sur un DD externe, c'est assez pratique par la suite pour faire les réparation d'autorisation et surtout du DD (via UtDisque).


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Février 2011)

un reset de PRAM pourrait  y faire qql chose de mieux?


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

Tu peux essayé

Fait aussi les resets SMC et carte-mère, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Février 2011)

pour le PRAM 
eteindre, au rallumage
Alt + CMD + P + R 

pour la SMC
eteindre , debrancher la prise, et rester appuyé 5secondes sur le bouton power, 
rebrancher re demarer.


par contre je n'ai pas trouver pour le reset carte mere


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

Et CM :

Machine éteinte (branché au secteur), maintient le bouton power jusqu'à l'allumage (il peut faire un drôle de bip).

Mais sincèrement je ne pense pas que cela change grand chose.


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Février 2011)

donc je faire 3 allumage pour chacune des resetok


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

Tu peux.

Ou sinon :

1/ tu fais le reset SMC
2/ en rallumant tu fais le reset CM
3/ dès que le reset CM est fait tu maintiens les 4 touches pour le reset PRAM.


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Février 2011)

vu la rapiditer d'allumage de l'ordi j'ai fait 3 redemarrage

par contre pour le reset CM,  il n'y a rien eu , il a c'est allumé , jusqua la mise en veille, je suis rester appuyé sur le power....


----------



## MacLifeStyle (28 Février 2011)

Le reset CM se fait comme si tu voulais allumer ton ordi mais au lieu de faire une pression furtive sur le bouton, tu appuis et maintiens pendant 10sec env.


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Février 2011)

ok j'ai donc fait les 3 . 


et j'en ai profiter pour remettre les 16go...


----------



## Cyrus137 (2 Mars 2011)

les different Reset non rien donner, 

arret intempestif en 16go 


pour suivre le conseil des multiple de 4 
j'ai mit 12go 

dans les slot 1 2 et 4 , 
rien dans le 3


----------



## Lohuli (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice.

J'ai acheté un iMac i7 2,93Ghz pour lequel j'ai acheté un cocktail de Ram chez Macway 

J'ai eu droit aux plantages intempestifs avec ou sans le clic (comme pour une panne de courant).
j'ai échangé la ram chez Macway --->idem
J'ai échangé mon iMac ---> idem 

Quand je repasse avec les 4Go d'origine, pas de problème.
Les problèmes ne surviennent qu'avec les 16 Go et en aucun cas à pleine charge mais quasiment tout le temps en surfant sur le net avec d'autres programmes ouverts mais rien de lourd.

Je suis dégoûté d'avoir cassé ma tirelire pour la config la plus puissante et d'être ainsi blousé sans compter le mépris du sav d'Apple et pire encore celui des sales gosses qui officient derrière le comptoir chez macway à Paris.


----------



## Cyrus137 (10 Mars 2011)

c'est clair ca fou les boules, 


vu que le probleme vienne a 100% lors d'un surf sur le net..


aucun correctif ne pourrait etre apporter sur la Gestion de la ram lors d'un surf?


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

en meme temps quand tu achète un mac, un des trucs que tu paies le plus cher c'est l'intégration du hardware.
c'est une des différences majeures avec les Pc, ou il y a des multiples producteurs, et donc t'es pas sur que hardware et software s'entende bien.

Ici, Apple a conçu sa machine pour qu'elle fonctionne avec la RAM Apple. Si tu commence a changer des trucs, c'est ton problème et Apple n'y est pour rien.
Le distributeur MacWay non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## Lohuli (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> en meme temps quand tu achète un mac, un des trucs que tu paies le plus cher c'est l'intégration du hardware.
> c'est une des différences majeures avec les Pc, ou il y a des multiples producteurs, et donc t'es pas sur que hardware et software s'entende bien.
> 
> Ici, Apple a conçu sa machine pour qu'elle fonctionne avec la RAM Apple. Si tu commence a changer des trucs, c'est ton problème et Apple n'y est pour rien.
> Le distributeur MacWay non plus d'ailleurs



Bah, c'est très malin comme commentaire ça. 
Surtout, ça nous avance bien à résoudre notre problème


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

Je sais, mais pour conclure ne vous étonnez pas que le SAV d'Apple vous laisse dans le flou.


----------



## Cyrus137 (11 Mars 2011)

ca n'a n'y queue ni tete ce que tu dit , puisque seul le changement de ram par le proprio est autorisé par Apple... cela ne fait pas sauté la garantie.


si tu es assez "riche" pour te payé 900&#8364; les 16go de ram de chez apple , (qui n'est pas une "apple" temps mieux .


ton raisonnement pourrait Tenir la route (et encore) si TOUT Les ordi de la gamme APPLE avait des soucis avec des ram autre que celle d'origine 

la on Parle D'1 seul et unique modele de la marque  ....


----------



## adrien95 (14 Mars 2011)

moi ca tourne avec 14 giga AUCUN bug


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Mars 2011)

vous pensez qu'avec Lion ca sera éventuellement corriger?


----------



## adrien95 (16 Mars 2011)

Peut être dommage g pas 16 giga de ram ; j aurai tenter sur la beta ;-)


----------



## macocaz (23 Mars 2011)

Je fais parti aussi des imac i7 qui s'éteignent tout seuls... J'ai aussi fait un changement de RAM (16Go) chez Macway. Chez moi le pb est très aléatoire (3 fois dans la matinée, puis plus rien pendant 10 jours....).
Le SAV me casse les pieds, personne sait d'où ca vient et surtout pas de solution adaptée... Je vais déjà tenter de me faire changer la RAM chez Macway, mais j'ai quand même l'impression, qu'il y a un souci de gestion de mémoire... Je lâche pas non plus Apple (j'ai un Apple Care...).
C'est la misère, franchement...


----------



## galorbe (23 Mars 2011)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> ...je suis actuellement en derniere phase du test,
> a savoir 3X4GO et 2go d'origine sur le Slot 4 pour éliminer l'hypothese de slot defectueux...



Je suis dans le même cas de figure:
je tourne depuis mes derniers posts ici avec 3 barrettes de 4 Go et 1 de 2 Go (les 4 Go de Mac Way et les 2 Go d'origines). Il arrive encore très rarement que l'ordi s'éteigne, d'une manière complètement aléatoire mais je suis quand même relativement "tranquille" (si je puis dire) par rapport au début.
Par contre, honnètement, j'ai voulu changer de mac pour avoir de la puissance (j'avais un 21" de 2 ans, j'ai maintenant le i7 gonflé à bloc) et j'ai vraiment l'impression de m'etre fait enfler: je suis loin de la puissance espérée et la différence avec mon 21" n'est vraiment pas flagrante.


----------



## oligo (23 Mars 2011)

Je pense surtout que te ressens pas la différence car tu n'utilises pas la puissance! Tu verrais beaucoup plus de différences avec un SSD! Je pense que le problème vient de là car le disque dur est maintenant le plus gros goulet des ordinateurs! 

Si tu as pris la grosse version pour aller plus vite sous mac os ou sous iPhoto, bah c'est sûr que la différence ne se fera pas ressentir... 

Par contre, si tu utilises un soft genre handbreak pour encoder, ou que tu fais du photoshop ou Aperture ou tout soft qui demande beaucoup de ressources ram + processeur, alors là tu devrais *vraiment* ressentir une grosse différence...

Mais ce n'est que mon avis!


----------



## mtitou34 (24 Mars 2011)

salut,

je suis nouveau sur MAC et pour la première fois je poste sur un forum car je suis furax d'avoir comme Lohuli cassé ma tirelire (IMAC 27" + 16 Go de Ram + SSL) entièrement monté par Apple pour me trouver avec une bécane qui plante plusieurs fois par jour (4 ce jour ! ).

J'apporte ma contribution pour dire que ma config monté par Apple ne n'épargne pas.

J'ai lu quelques post et on remet en question les 16Go de Ram, la CM ou autre mais quelqu'un a-t-il testé le processeur ? En fait est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé d'under grader le processeur pour voir comment il se comporte avec une fréquence inférieure ?


----------



## Cyrus137 (24 Mars 2011)

en 10.6.7 avait vous encores des soucis? 

j'ose pas repasser a 16....


----------



## macocaz (5 Avril 2011)

Je fais un changement de RAM avec Macway en espérant que ca change qq chose. Là je tourne avec les 4 Go d'origine et pas de soucis pour le moment...


----------



## Cyrus137 (6 Avril 2011)

encore heureux.....


----------



## AAC+C (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour apporter notre pierre à l'édifice, voici notre témoignage:
Nous possédons 2 IMac I5 2,80Ghz avec 4Go d'origine (barrettes HYNIX), les Mac tournaient bien.
Puis  nous avons voulu les booster, on a donc acheté 2 barettes de 4Go chez  Macway (marque MWY - Macway), les 2 de 4Go sont passées dans mon Mac et  les 4 de 2Go dans celui de mon collègue. Toujours aucun problème.
Enfin nous avons voulu passer à 16Go, donc achat tjrs chez Macway de barrettes (MWY) de 4 x 4Go disposée comme suit:
Mon ordi - j'en ai rajouté 2 de 4Go ce qui le porte à 16Go (4x4Go de barrettes MWY)
Mon collègue - 2x2Go (origine) + 2x4Go (MWY) ce qui porte à 12Go
Autrement  dit, côté origine des barrettes, taille de la RAM et utilisation des  slots on peut dire qu'on rassemble pas mal d'hypothèses...
Le  résultat, les deux Macs plantent depuis la dernière config, les deux  aléatoirement, pas très souvent non plus, mais suffisamment pour qu'on  cherche une solution.

Est ce que notre témoignage peut aider à y voir plus clair?

On cherche encore la solution...


----------



## AAC+C (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

La machine n°2 (12Go) a replanté ce matin, on la repasse avec la config précédente (qui n'a jamais fait planté la machine - 4x2Go RAM d'origine) pour voir ce qui se passe et pouvoir éliminer un quelconque problème matériel Imac.
Deux solutions, 1-le mac ne plante plus = Pb RAM Macway (ce serait bizarre vu que l'autre Imac tournait sans soucis avec 2x4Go de RAM MacWay)
2- Le mac plante, il y a un problème de gestion de l'alim ou autre avec la dernière mise à jour (faite après le passage de 8 à 16Go), vu que une config qui marchait ne marcherais plus?!?
On peut penser qu'on avance...un peu!

Vu que les deux machines ont les mêmes symptômes on exclu directement un problème lié directement à l'Imac, ça serait vraiment pas de bol en même temps...quoique?


----------



## Cyrus137 (12 Mai 2011)

oula Grande nouvelle , 

car a la base ce topic est pour l'I7 ...

tu es le seul a avoir des prob en I5....


----------



## breizheau (13 Mai 2011)

Je viens de mettre les 4 barrettes de 4 Go soit 16Go de RAM - celle de Macway en promo - et au bout de 30 mns tout va bien... 

Je fais de l'encodage et je vous dit comment ça se passe !


----------



## AAC+C (13 Mai 2011)

a l'heure actuel le soucis concerne que les I7 mid 2010

a voir si sur le I5 le prob est présent.[/QUOTE]

Voilà la réponse, je relate des faits , car nous sommes bien sur I5, donc apparement le problème des I7 se retrouve malheureusement aussi sur les I5, on a essayé la plupart des solutions proposés, pour l'instant depuis la dernière que j'ai relaté plus haut les Macs n'ont pas planté (2jours)...à suivre...

En espérant que ce soit la solution (qui n'en est pas réellement une puisque on est plus aux 16Go espérés...)


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Mai 2011)

breizheau a dit:


> Je viens de mettre les 4 barrettes de 4 Go soit 16Go de RAM - celle de Macway en promo - et au bout de 30 mns tout va bien...
> 
> Je fais de l'encodage et je vous dit comment ça se passe !



Sur quelle pross ?


----------



## breizheau (15 Mai 2011)

27" / i7 / 2.93 gHz

Pour l'instant ça a l'air de tenir.


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Mai 2011)

Depuis le passage de 10.6.6 a 10.6.7 j'ai pas remis la 4eme barrette .... Peu être que la maj a fait qql chose qql par mais je doute


----------



## AAC+C (15 Mai 2011)

Effectivement on a remarqué que c'est depuis la dernière mise à jour de MacOS qui a suivi le passage à 16Go que les Macs ont commencé à planter...
Un lien de cause à effet...?


----------



## Cyrus137 (16 Mai 2011)

A pourtant ce topic a été ouvert alors que le 10,6,7 netait pas sortit


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Juin 2011)

Des retours pour les i7 16go sous lion ?


----------



## olivverte (20 Juin 2011)

Bon...
Bin j'apporte donc ma pierre...
iMac 27" de fin 2010, je crois... livré avec 8Go (en 4x2).
Tournait très bien.
En passant par "le chemin du mac" je suis passé à 4x4 chez Nuimpact.... et... début des plantages en surfant sur le net.
Début des tests pour éliminer le fait que le problème venait des barrettes...
Par contre, à la différence d'autres, j'ai la forte impression que la réinitialisation de la ram a jouée un rôle dans le bon fonctionnement de ma machine... je touche du bois. En effet, après avoir constaté que la barrette défectueuse était la première que j'enlevai...  j'ai tout de même décidé de tester la machine en replaçant cette même barrette dans la machine à la place d'une autre... en conclusion pas de plantage. Donc la dessus, je teste la réinitialisation de la mémoire vive, puis décide de remonter les 4 barrettes... 
Je n'ai plus de soucis... depuis 2 semaines, plus de redémarrages... la machine semble bien stable.
Je fais tourner archicad/toshop et sketchup... très gourmand en ram.
A+


----------



## olivverte (23 Juin 2011)

Et merde... j'ai parlé trop vite... au bout de quelques semaines, ça reprend. Fèch fèch fèch.


----------



## Cyrus137 (27 Juin 2011)

Je compte bcp sur lion pour régler ça .


J'ai tjs ma 4ème 4go en rab en attente Dun correctif pour être mise


----------



## Uncia (10 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Je squate ce sujet car je compte passer à des 4 go d'origine à 16 go "corsair" sur le dernier i7 sandy bridge, je l'ai pas encore j'attend lion pour faire mon achat...

Mais ce post me fais bien peur...
Quelqu'un a t-il le dernier i7 avec SnowLeopard ou la GM de Lion, pour me (nous) dire si le problème est persistant ou c'est seulement les mid'10 qui sont touchés.

Merci d'avance

PS: sinon je passerai a 8go corsair(ou autre marque si mieux) ou 12go, corsair + "apple", mais dans ce dernier cas quelle est la meilleur config: 
slot1 et 2= 2*2go + 3 et 4= 2*4go
ou
slot1 et 2= 2*4go + 3 et 4= 2*2go

Merci encore


----------



## Jahja (11 Juillet 2011)

galorbe a dit:


> A mon niveau, aucune idée. Si vraiment il y a un problème entre l'Imac est les 16 Go, c'est plutot à Apple de revoir sa copie, non?
> Le top serait d'avoir un patch/mise à jour... je sais pas si c'est possible ce genre de chose?
> Visiblement, ça ne le fait pas avec TOUS les imac i7, ça serait trop beau (si je puis dire).
> 
> Quand à la 4ème barrette, j'ai essayé de la mélanger à du tabac: c'est pas terrible! j'ai frolé l'exctinction intempestive



C'est plus que clair, c'est bien joli de rendre ces ordinateur accessible à tous, mais ils faudrait pas trop abuser, on veut bien en acheter un et en parler en bien, mais il faudrait qu'ils se remettent en question... là c'est plus que flagrant je pense que ce sont les premiers ordinateurs Apple avec autant de problèmes et de toutes sorte. 

Maintenant que je lis ce fil de discussion, je me demande si mon problème ne serait pas lié à ça vu que le miens redémarre tout seul... j'avais ajouté une barrette de RAM au miens, ce n'est pas le même modèle, mais bon... on sait jamais.


----------



## speedtoxic (12 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le même problème depuis que j'ai voulu installer un kit 4x4 Go NuImpact (acheté chez M@cW@y) dans mon imac 27' i7 2,93Ghz.
En attendant, je tourne sur 12 Go.

J'ai suivi pas mal de fils de discussions sur les forums apple US et il y a vraiment bcp de cas similaires. Il semblerait que ceux qui installent des barettes plus recentes aient réussi à résoudre le problème (d'ailleurs chez OWC, ils ont l'air de séparer les barettes destinées aux imac 2010 des iMac 2011 : http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/apple/memory/iMac

C'est également ce qui est suggéré par Nuimapct dans l'email qu'ils m'on envoyé (cf ci dessous) 
En gros ils explique qu'ils bossent dessus mais qu'ils n'ont eu que 3 cas (bizarre) et que je devrais retourner chez le revendeur pour changer les barrettes car les RAM les plus recentes consomment moins d'énergie et celà pourrait aider à résoudre le problème)
Leur théorie est que la coupure est dur à un systeme d'autoprotection au niveau du processeur qui se déclencherait lorsque la consommation elctrique est trop élevée.

Personnellement vu le type de panne en présence (pas de kernel panic mais un shutdown brutal), je ne pense pas qu'il faille attendre la moindre amélioration avec un upgrade logiciel ou un passage à Lion.

à suivre

---
Le message de Nuimpact : 
Thank you for your e-mail.  As of today, we are still working closely with ADC at apple to point out the exact cause and solution to fix this 16GB Random shut off issue.  So far, including your e-mail message, NUIMPACT had received total of tree iMac random shut off related issues.  And all are happening after 16GB ( 4 x 4GB 1333 so-dim) upgrade installation.  The first case are later resolved with rearranging the modules position within the iMac. The 2nd case was resolved with one of the 8G Kit exchanged.  Over the past few months, Apple Inc. had released couple OS related upgrade to target this issue and it seems dose imitating some degrees of the random shut off issue to happen; but still many new iMAC users still experiencing the similar issue and even with only original Samsung chips or apple care memory modules installed.  Our engineer team suspect it is something to do with the Intel CPUs/ Main board design (i.e. built in thermal sensor feature or the overall power voltage of the design not too stable enough).  At this moment, I can only suggest to exchange to another kit with MacWay and see if the problem improve.  New memory chips technology has been released and marketed, we think with the new chips that use less over all power, it may help stable and resolve the problem.  If you like to give us any update or more insight to the issue, please feel free and contact myself and my teammate Mr. Robert Bergeron [Robert@nuimpact.com  905 475 8827x2301] at anytime.  Meanwhile, we will try our best to get to the bottom of this issue and hopefully, Apple will help and put this issue to rest soon.

regards     


Kin Chong
NuIMPACT Corporation
kin@nuimpact.com

Toll Free:       1.888.727.7747 x 2208
Fax:                 1.416.900.0999
Cell:                 1.647.403.8827 
MSN:               kin_nuimpact@hotmail.com 
Website:        www.nuimpact.com


----------



## Cyrus137 (14 Juillet 2011)

en gros il reste que le passage sous lion pour attendre une eventuelle ... eventuallité...



perso , 

a partir du moment ou toutes nos barrette sont 100% fonctionnelle (indépendamment les unes des autres)  je vois pas en quoi le changement de ram change qql chose...


----------



## Cyrus137 (21 Juillet 2011)

Alors ? Pour les lion user, arrêt ou pas  d arrêt ?

Je n ai pas eu le temps encore dupgrader d'os


----------



## Cyrus137 (24 Juillet 2011)

bon apres  2 3 jours sous lion , 
je viens d'y fouttre la 4eme de 4go ...


a suivre pour les bugs éventuel ...


----------



## Cyrus137 (25 Juillet 2011)

desseption, apres plusieurs minutes sous mozilla ... 
2 arrets coup sur coup .... 


comment allons nous pouvoir sortir de ce probleme?


----------



## breizheau (25 Juillet 2011)

Ce ne sont que des "arrêts", pas de freezes de longues durée (15 à 
30 secondes), de blocage ? 
J'ai de gros problèmes avec ça, les freezes.


----------



## Cyrus137 (25 Juillet 2011)

A non non ce sont des arrêt total de la machine


----------



## speedtoxic (27 Juillet 2011)

Retour d'expérience : 
échange standard du kit de barrette chez MW, installation, aucun plantage depuis 10j (et je ne ménage pas la bête)
La théorie avancée par NuImpact (cf mon précédent post semblait être la bonne)

je suis  !!


----------



## xtgraphik (11 Octobre 2011)

Problème identique sur mon iMac Core I5 2.66 de 2009.
Mémoire 4x4 GB Crucial.
Extinction intempestive uniquement sous Photoshop CS4 pour l'instant.
Un peu galère comme problème...
Là je fais un coup de remuer mais je songe à tester avec 14GB de Ram.


----------



## galorbe (11 Octobre 2011)

Personnellement, après des mois d'utilisation (je suis le "papa" du topic), j'ai de plus en plus de doutes sur firefox. Aussi étrange que cela puisse paraitre, ces problèmes d'extinctions n'apparaissent que quand firefox est démarré. 
Bref... c'est pas gagné tout ça !


----------



## xtgraphik (11 Octobre 2011)

Je vais faire des tests, je n'ai pas fait attention si FF était lancé à ces moments là...
Le soucis pour moi s'identifie bien sous photoshop mais comme j'ai pas mal d'applis de lancé, je ne sais si firefox était de la partie ou non.


----------



## Cyrus137 (12 Octobre 2011)

non, au debut je penser comme toi et que FF etait en cause c'est pas le cas....


au passage je commence  a avoir des arret meme avec 14go ...


----------



## Cyrus137 (2 Novembre 2011)

ya pas un moyen de faire remonter le soucis, pour qu'apple sorte un correctif ou quelque chose...


ya pas moyen de faire un maj des pilotes de quoi  que ce soit?


----------



## adrien95 (2 Novembre 2011)

j'avais les meme soucis , ça a fini en panic kernel avec le temps ...
Le remede : mettre que 3 barrette de mémoire et comme par magie ça tourne nikel


----------



## Cyrus137 (2 Novembre 2011)

Bah oui .... Et d'avoir une barrette  de 4go en rab dans ça boite ça te fou pas les boules ,


----------



## adrien95 (2 Novembre 2011)

ca ennerve mais je prefere ça a avoir des bug recurents


----------



## jubatus (5 Novembre 2011)

j'apporte ma pierre a l'edifice ,je suis aussi possesseur d'un imac mi 2010 i7 2,93ghz 
je suis confronté au même problèmes d'arrêt intempestif de  manière  totalement aleatoire 
j'ai aussi upgradé  mon  imac avec de la ram numinpact de chez macway, j'etais passé de  4 a  8go sans le  moindre  problème . qq mois  plus tard j'ai décidé de  passer a 16 go toujours en utilisant  de  la numimpact... pendant a peu près 1 mois je  n'ai eu aucun souci puis je  me suis rendu compte que des fois je retrouvais mon imac éteint (je ne  l'éteints jamais d'habitude) depuis  ça arrive de temps en temps... j'apporte quelques précisions supplémentaires:
-je  n'utilise  pas  firefox
-l'imac s'éteint meme sans utiliser des  programmes  gourmands comme CS4 ou aperture
- je suis sous lion
-quand je branche mon DD externe iomega autoalimenté ça provoque très souvent l'arrêt brutal de  l'imac...
voila mon petit retour  d'expérience... bien entendu si une solution existe je suis  preneur


----------



## adrien95 (5 Novembre 2011)

tourne avec 12 giga de ram et dis moi le résultat


----------



## Cyrus137 (6 Novembre 2011)

12go raspoir moi


----------



## toreto04 (14 Novembre 2011)

comme quoi sa n'arrive pas qu'aux autre, mon IMAC c'est mis a se figer aléatoirement, du jour au lendemain, j'ai désinstaller toute les mise a jours que j'avait fait avant que j'ai des ecran figer, et sa a continuer, j'ai donc tester d'enlever la ram sur l'emplacement 4, et la miracle, plus de probleme.........

le seul hic, j'avais 4 barrette de 2GO, donc je me retrouve a 6GO au lieu de 8GO.....

me reste plus qu'a acheter 2 barrette de 4GO, mais je trouve sa vraiment petit de tel prob au niveau de la ram sur des machines a 2000, autant on peut critiquer les PC, mais je n'ai jamais rencontrer se prob avant de passer sur mac....


----------



## adrien95 (14 Novembre 2011)

voila ma théorie marche sur un Imac de plus ...
a croire que le slot 4 a un problème ...
regarde si ta barette enlevée de cet emplacement n'a pas comme une odeur de chaud ou de brulé car moi j ai remarquer ça ( ram 2 go d origine)


----------



## Cyrus137 (14 Novembre 2011)

perso , j'exclu la théorie de slot 4  

vu que je tourne depuis 2mois sur 12go 

en slot 1 , 2 et 4 ,  

je mettais tromper involontairement mais jai pas pris 2 min a deplacer la 4 en 3 puisque tt va bien ... 


si on peu dire.........


----------



## toreto04 (16 Novembre 2011)

a croire que les Imac ne savent pas gerer 4 barrette de ram


----------



## Bruno66 (18 Novembre 2011)

J'apporte mon t&#279;moignage.
J'ai un iMac 2011 27" i5 avec 16 go et aucun problème avec.
Tous les programmes ouverts et jeu 3D sans plantage.


----------



## toreto04 (18 Novembre 2011)

Bruno66 a dit:


> J'apporte mon t&#279;moignage.
> J'ai un iMac 2011 27" i5 avec 16 go et aucun problème avec.
> Tous les programmes ouverts et jeu 3D sans plantage.



depuis combien de temps a tu 16GB ?


----------



## adrien95 (18 Novembre 2011)

ce sont de la mémoire qui provent d'ou 
c'est apple ou autre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

Perso j'ai le même problème avec un iMac 21 pouces mid-2011. 4GO d'origine, je suis passé à 8GO avec des RAM provenant d'un iMac 27 pouces 2010. çà ne fonctionnait pas. J'ai donc acheté 4x4 GO chez Crucial, me disant que c'était une très bonne marque. L'ordi marche au début et plante au bout de quelques heures ou au démarrage en faisant des bips. 

J'ai appelé Apple, ils nous prennent pour des cons et nous demandent d'aller chez réparateur agréé. Je suis sûr que le problème vient du Mac alors je n'ai aucune envie d'aller me ballader dans le métro avec mon iMac, et de le laisser plusieurs jours en réparation. 

Je vais essayer comme vous le conseillez de passer à 12 GO, en laissant un slot de libre. Je vous dirai si çà fonctionne. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faudrait qu'on fasse quelque chose contre Apple, car tout cela est SCANDALEUX. On paye le prix fort APPLE et on se fout de nous.


----------



## Cyrus137 (21 Novembre 2011)

Pfff j'ai même pas oser les appeler.... Sachant deja la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

J'ai essayé avec 12 GO. çà ne marche pas non plus.

 Je suis passé à 8GO. Pas de plantage pour le moment...


----------



## adrien95 (22 Novembre 2011)

Il faudrai se liguer tous ensemble et monter une action pour que ce problème sois résolu car c'est tout de même pénible pour des machine à ce prix la !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

J'ai appelé Apple ce matin en gueulant. Ils ont été pour une fois assez attentifs... après mes menaces de les dénoncer à des associations de consommateurs, et après leur avoir dit que je parlais à des dizaines de personnes qui avaient le même problème sur des forums. 

On m'a donné un numéro spécial à appeler, ainsi qu'une adresse. On progresse donc. 

Je vous invite tous à me donner :
1-la référence de votre machine
2-la date d'achat
3-le type de problème rencontré (freeze et/ou bips au démarrage)

Je vais collecter toutes vos infos et après je les appelle.


----------



## adrien95 (22 Novembre 2011)

Je vais faire de même ... Des que je rentre ; l idéal serai d appeler tous dans la même journée pour qu ils voient bien que il faut pas nous prendre pour des cons sur ces machine à plus de 2000 :x


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2011)

alphanaphtol a dit:


> J'ai appelé Apple, ils nous prennent pour des cons et nous demandent d'aller chez réparateur agréé. Je suis sûr que le problème vient du Mac alors je n'ai aucune envie d'aller me ballader dans le métro avec mon iMac, et de le laisser plusieurs jours en réparation.



en même temps, si le problème vient du Mac faudrait peu être qu'il soit réparé ???? 

En même temps, il faut IMPÉRATIVEMENT respecter les consignes lier aux dommages crée par l'électricité statique lors de l'installation de mémoire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Je vais faire de même ... Des que je rentre ; l idéal serai d appeler tous dans la même journée pour qu ils voient bien que il faut pas nous prendre pour des cons sur ces machine à plus de 2000 :x


 
Il faut rester groupés. Si on appelle séparement, cela ne sert à rien. C'est pour cela que je vous demande de me donner vos références. Je vais appeler au nom des clients mécontents du forum Mcgénération. Si on veut que çà avance, il n'y a que comme çà qu'on y arrivera. 




macinside a dit:


> en même temps, si le problème vient du Mac faudrait peu être qu'il soit réparé ????
> 
> En même temps, il faut IMPÉRATIVEMENT respecter les consignes lier aux dommages crée par l'électricité statique lors de l'installation de mémoire


 
Ces choses là ont déjà été vérifiées tu penses bien... Je n'en serai pas à ce stade si je n'avais pas fait toutes ces vérifications avant. 

En ce qui concerne le Mac, oui il faut qu'il soit réparé. Mais avant Apple doit reconnaître qu'il y a un problème. Car Apple sait qu'il y a un problème, te dit que ses techniciens vont faire des vérifications, t'obligent à enmener si tu n'as pas l'applecare ta bécane dans un centre agrée, puis garde ton Mac des jours voire des semaines pour au final te dire qu'il n'y a aucun problème et que le problème ne vient pas d'eux. Je me demande même si il ne font pas semblant de faire ces tests, histoire de te montrer qu'ils ont prouvé que le Mac fonctionnait très bien. Après ils te disent que c'est à cause de ta RAM qui est défaillante, alors faut tout racheter à 900 euros pour 16 GO sur l'AppleStore. NON NON et NON.

Regarde ce forum et les autres sur le net qui parlent de çà, et c'est l'expérience qu'ont eu les clients qui ont fait ce qu'Apple leur demandait : rapporter leur bécane pour vérification. 
Y'à t-il des gens ici qui ont retrouvé un Mac fonctionnel après une telle vérification ?


----------



## adrien95 (22 Novembre 2011)

je suis au tel avec une niveau supperieur  
je lui ai tout bien expliquer il se renseigne 
je te donne mes caractéristique dans un post a suivre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------

iMac mid 2010
i7 2.93ghz 
12 giga de ram  et ça marche nickel (3x4go)
14 giga bug (3x4+2)
pour moi ça se fini souvent en message qui me demande de  redemarer en mode sauvage en appuyant sur le bouton de mise en marche
si il te faut le numéro de série ça sera en mp


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

OK merci Adrien. Je prépare la lettre en ce moment (il faut leur adresser une lettre formelle m'a t-on dit au téléphone). Tiens-nous au courant du fil de ta conversation au tel.


----------



## adrien95 (22 Novembre 2011)

Voilà g raccrocher ;  Donc il veulent que : Soit je dépose mon matériel en Apple store ou réparateur ou bien m on proposer une intervention à domicile vu que j ai Apple care ;  Pour eux ça pourrait venir d un contrôleur de gestion de ram qui aurai du mal à gérer des ram autre que Apple ; Ce me fait chier si j entreprends une intervention sur ma machine je suis obliger de l ouvrir pour y remette mon hdd d origine qui gratte à mort car je l ai remplacer par un pti ssd powaa


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

Pour ce qui est de l'argument du contrôleur de gestion qui ne reconnaît pas les rames autres que Apple, c'est des conneries : 

1-les RAM Apple ne sont pas de marque Apple, et souvent de marques diverses entres les macs.

*2-j'ai testé un upgrade avec des RAM compatibles et provenant d'un autre iMac sur lequel elles fonctionnaient très bien. çà bug aussi. *


----------



## adrien95 (22 Novembre 2011)

C'est exactement ce qui je lui ai dit au tel Il vont en avoir du mal à trouver cette panne


----------



## Cyrus137 (22 Novembre 2011)

iMac i7 2,93ghz
Mid 2010
12go ras 
14go arrêt intempestif 2 3 fois consécutif
16go idem

Aucun message d'alerte ,
Aucun bip au redémarrage


----------



## toreto04 (22 Novembre 2011)

malheureux quand même d'avoir un Imac qui coute un bras avec ce genre de probs 

Pour ma pars :

Imac 27 mid 2011 en i5 3.1Ghz

acheté en octobre 2011

Moi mon mac se fige carrément, obliger de l'éteindre par le bouton power.....


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

@ alphanaphtol: je comprends pas bien ton coup de gueule... Tu te plains que Apple n'a rien pu faire pour toi par téléphone? Moi je trouve un peu normal qu ils te conseillent d'aller voir un réparateur agréé car sans voir la machine je sais pas comment Apple peut solutionner le pb!


----------



## adrien95 (22 Novembre 2011)

ma fois il on ces memes machines et bien qu'ils fassent des test dessus


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Oui mais il ne vaut pas mieux de tester une machine qui déconne qu une qui présente pas de pbs particuliers?


----------



## Cyrus137 (22 Novembre 2011)

Surtout sue ça doit être un truc tt con style maj de firmware ou ou hardware


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Novembre 2011)

Par contre vous faites quoi avec tant de DDR?


----------



## Cyrus137 (22 Novembre 2011)

Montage video hd pour moi , le mac est relier a un scan 3d pour creer des fichiers stl pour lusinage ou la microfusion de prothese dentaire et bcp de multitâche


----------



## roller and scracther (22 Novembre 2011)

12 Go de RAM ça suffit LARGEMENT non ?

Il vous faut absolument en avoir 16 ?? Non parce que je sais même pas comment c'est possible d'arriver à saturer 12 Go de ram, alors 16go...


----------



## Adol (23 Novembre 2011)

@ Adrien95
iMac 21,5 mi-2010, modèle 11,2, n° MC50(8 ou 9) XX/A; i5 3,6 GHz 4x2 Go d'origine (Hynix)
Pour info, parcours avec l'APP. Freezes avec craquements dès le début. Dossier pour changer de souris : l'agent local Apple me la rend car elle marche bien. Demande de changement d'appareil rejetée. Puis, c'est un problème logiciel = AHT, PRAM, VAM, vérifications des autorisations par dizaines; puis ré-installation de SL avec backup pour isoler un problème logiciel, puis AHT, puis, re-réinstallation de l'OS après écrasement du système. Puis, enfin, Apple récupère la machine et change la carte mère (une nouveauté, les craquements sont remplacés par des bips toujours en cours d'utilisation, jamais au démarrage). Puis, c'est un problème connu de rame. Le technicien local a fait chauffer le Mac pendant une semaine avant de me le rendre. Les barrettes sont tops.
Puis, MacG parle des slots. J'enlève une barrette au hasard = plus AUCUN souci (si ce n'est la lenteur poussive de Safari).
Je ne ferai pas tourner les barrettes et les slots (&#8800;64 manips). Sans doute certains ont eu des soucis de logiciels, de compatibilité de RAM, etc&#8230; Je connais assez peu l'informatique mais j'utilise Mac depuis très longtemps. Je constate que mon Mac ne fonctionne pas normalement avec l'utilisation des 4 slots (i3 i5 i7, 8 ou 16 Go c'est le même souci) et je souhaite qu'Apple me l'échange.
@ Alphanaphtol
Il serait bien de donner le n° de série pour aider l'APP à cerner la panne. Ce sera en mp.
A +


----------



## adrien95 (23 Novembre 2011)

merci du témoignage 
l'ami prendra tout ça en compte pour ma part c est la meme le numéro de série c'est en mp


----------



## Sandy54 (23 Novembre 2011)

iMac 27 i7 2010 > 16 go de ram Apple > RAS
iMac 27 i7 2011 > 16 go de ram Apple > RAS...

C'est pas le sujet mais moi c'est les drivers de la 6970 2 go sous Bootcamp qui ne me satisfont pas !!!


----------



## MacQuébec (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,


J'attends un nouveau iMac, i7 3,4 et j'entends bien y mettre 16 go... Qu'en est-il de ce dernier modèle? Présente-t-il des troubles de personnalité?

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## Sandy54 (24 Novembre 2011)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'attends un nouveau iMac, i7 3,4 et j'entends bien y mettre 16 go... Qu'en est-il de ce dernier modèle? Présente-t-il des troubles de personnalité?
> ...


 


Bonjour je possède le dernier modèle avec les 16 go de ram d'APPLE et je n'ai pas de problème de ce point de vue, mon problème vient des drivers graphiques sous bootcamp avec LION  et win 7 64b


----------



## MacQuébec (24 Novembre 2011)

Sandy54 a dit:


> Bonjour je possède le dernier modèle avec les 16 go de ram d'APPLE et je n'ai pas de problème de ce point de vue, mon problème vient des drivers graphiques sous bootcamp avec LION  et win 7 64b



Merci de l'info! Je tiendrai compte des tes remarques avant de m'installer sur bootcamp!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Après avoir envoyé une lettre à Apple la semaine dernière, pour exprimer mon mécontentement, Apple m'a appelé ce matin. Dans la lettre, je leur disais que j'attendais de leur part qu'ils reconnaissent qu'il y avait un problème connu sur les iMacs au niveau de la RAM. Et qu'en conséquence, ils trouvent une solution honnête à notre problème (pas un simple renvoi dans un centre agréé pour nous dire 6 semaines plus tard que le iMac n'a aucun problème, comme ce fût le cas pour de nombreux clients, dont certains ont témoigné de cela sur ce forum).

Le mec parlait très mal le français. Déjà, çà la fout mal... Je me suis limite fait engueulé et traité de con. Le mec m'a dit "Faut être logique, si votre ordinateur marche bien sans RAM ajoutée et mal avec les RAM ajoutées, alors c'est que ce sont les RAM qui ne marchent pas... si vous voulez qu'on vérifie il faut apporter l'ordinateur."

Je lui ai dit qu'on m'avait déjà dit çà 10 fois et que j'attendais autre chose comme réponse après avoir écrit cette lettre. Qu'on me prenne pas pour un imbécile. Pourtant on m'a vraiment pris pour un con. 

Apple a visiblement un gros soucis sur les iMacs mais  ne veut pas le reconnaître, çà les obligerait à rappeler plein d'ordis. Ils préfèrent nier même s'ils perdent quelques clients mécontents dans l'affaire. Beaucoup de clients accepteront de rester à 8 ou à 12 GO et de baisser les bras, car ils n'ont ni le temps ni l'énergie de se battre. 

Il faut continuer d'alimenter ce forum, et il faut en parler autour de vous sur les autres forums. C'est en faisant du bruit et en s'entraidant qu'on trouvera des solutions.

Bon courage à tous.


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2011)

alphanaphtol a dit:


> Je lui ai dit qu'on m'avait déjà dit çà 10 fois et que j'attendais autre chose comme réponse après avoir écrit cette lettre. Qu'on me prenne pas pour un imbécile. Pourtant on m'a vraiment pris pour un con.



comme je l'ai déjà dis, si ta machine a un problème, il faut la faire réparé :sleep:



> C'est en faisant du bruit et en s'entraidant qu'on trouvera des solutions.



oui, si tu fais déposé ta machine pour réparation


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> comme je l'ai déjà dis, si ta machine a un problème, il faut la faire réparé :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> oui, si tu fais déposé ta machine pour réparation


 

Toi soit tu le fais exprès de ne pas comprendre, soit tu es réparateur chez Apple ou bosse pour eux, soit t'es stupide :sleep:

Sinon, prend le temps de lire mes messages et cherche encore, tu finiras par comprendre mon problème et celui de nombreuses personnes ici. 

Ah au fait, si t'as rien de plus intelligent à dire sur ce forum que "fais réparer ta machine si elle a un problème", alors je te propose de te taire. Merci


----------



## Aliboron (28 Novembre 2011)

alphanaphtol a dit:


> Je lui ai dit qu'on m'avait déjà dit çà 10 fois et que j'attendais autre chose comme réponse après avoir écrit cette lettre. Qu'on me prenne pas pour un imbécile. Pourtant on m'a vraiment pris pour un con.


Je vois mal un fabricant "reconnaître qu'une machine est défectueuse" par correspondance, sans l'avoir regardée, ceci dit. Je sais bien qu'Apple a une (fâcheuse) tendance à ne pas reconnaître facilement les problèmes (j'ai souvenir d'une mise à jour de 10.2 qui grillait systématiquement les ports FireWire des G4 MDD, par ex.) mais on peut difficilement leur reprocher un dysfonctionnement s'il n'a pas été constaté. Et si tu veux faire appel à la justice ou à une association de consommateurs, ce qui est tout à fait ton droit, il te sera demandé une expertise de l'origine du problème. Des échanges sur un forum, même apparemment convaincants, ça fait léger... 

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi tu t'entêtes à ne pas vouloir faire vérifier le montage par un atelier agréé. Au moins, si c'est la machine et pas les mémoires, tu seras fixé (et tu pourras entreprendre les démarches que tu veux). Sinon, vois le message d'Adol, ci dessus, qui paraît plus constructif dans sa façon d'aborder la question. Mais bon, je dis ça...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, qui elle au moins, est constructive... 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Si je veux que mon problème se règle, je serai bien obligé à un moment ou un autre de laisser ma machine en examen. J'en suis conscient. Je suis également conscient qu'Apple ne reconnaîtra pas ses torts. Je voulais voir comment était leur service commercial, j'ai ma réponse. 

Je suis quand même écoeuré d'avoir payé si cher pour quelquechose que je ne peux pas utiliser comme je le voudrais.

1-on me propose de chercher la panne sur ma machine, alors que je sais que c'est peine perdue. En effet, Apple fait semblant de chercher le problème (tout en sachant très bien d'où il vient), et vous rend l'iMac en vous disant que ce dernier n'a aucun problème.
POURQUOI perdrais-je tout ce temps pour rien ?!

2-Si Apple me disait qu'ils sont au courant de ce type de problème, qu'ils en connaissent la ou les causes, et qu'après réparation mon ordi marcherait nickel, alors je n'hésiterais pas une seconde à leur apporter !

3-j'attendais une réponse plus classe de la part d'Apple, un geste commercial, des excuses. Je n'ai rien eu à part "faut être logique, si vous êtes malade vous allez chez le medecin". 
Je suis très déçu. Mon ordinateur n'est pas tombé malade, il est neuf et m'a été livré défaillant. Je ne trouve pas normal d'avoir à me faire chier pour le trimbaler dans le métro, prendre RDV à l'Applestore, attendre qu'on l'analyse, pour me le rendre des semaines plus tard en me disant que tout va bien et que mon problème ne vient pas de chez eux. 
Je travaille avec cet ordi, je ne vais quand même pas racheter un mac pour pouvoir bosser en attendant ! On ne me propose même pas de m'en prêter un ! çà aurait été la moindre des choses. NON. RIEN. ALLEZ VOUS FAIRE FOUTRE si vous n'êtes pas content, nous sommes l'entreprise la plus prospère du monde. 

4-Vous n'allez pas me faire croire qu'avec leurs moyens ils ne pouvaient pas me proposer un prêt d'un autre ordi en attendant de trouver d'où vient le problème, me proposer de changer les barrettes par des barrettes Apple (puisque d'après eux le souci vient des barrettes). Le pire c'est que quand j'ai appelé, la fille m'a dit "ah c'est bête, vous auriez appelé hier on vous l'échangeait en standard !!! çà fait 15 jours que vous l'avez, et on change en standard jusqu'à 14 jours". Quelle honte ! Vous appelez çà un service commercial ?!

*Je sais qu'il faut que je passe par une réparation. Je dis juste que venant d'Apple, je m'attendais à des gens plus compréhensifs, et plus soucieux de la satisfaction de leurs clients. Et j'ai été foncièrement déçu.*​


----------



## Aliboron (28 Novembre 2011)

alphanaphtol a dit:


> 1-on me propose de chercher la panne sur ma machine, alors que je sais que c'est peine perdue. En effet, Apple fait semblant de chercher le problème (tout en sachant très bien d'où il vient), et vous rend l'iMac en vous disant que ce dernier n'a aucun problème.
> POURQUOI perdrais-je tout ce temps pour rien ?!​


Ne perds plus de temps ni d'énergie, alors. Soit tu laisses tomber, soit tu fais faire une expertise et tu entames une procédure, soit tu rejoins une action en cours (cf Adol) - sous réserve d'être sûr que c'est bien exactement le même problème.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Oui tu as raison. Je me laisse encore un peu de temps pour réfléchir à tout çà. Merci.


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2011)

alphanaphtol a dit:


> Toi soit tu le fais exprès de ne pas comprendre, soit tu es réparateur chez Apple ou bosse pour eux, *soit t'es stupide* :sleep:



je te retourne le compliment 



alphanaphtol a dit:


> Sinon, prend le temps de lire mes messages et cherche encore, tu finiras par comprendre mon problème et celui de nombreuses personnes ici.


 
j'ai bien pris ce temps 



alphanaphtol a dit:


> TAh au fait, si t'as rien de plus intelligent à dire sur ce forum que "fais réparer ta machine si elle a un problème", alors je te propose de te taire. Merci





alphanaphtol a dit:


> *Je sais qu'il faut que je passe par une réparation. Je dis juste que venant d'Apple, je m'attendais à des gens plus compréhensifs, et plus soucieux de la satisfaction de leurs clients. Et j'ai été foncièrement déçu.*[/LEFT]



on progresse


----------



## Féroce L. (2 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis de retour après toute une batterie de tests divers et variés et un nouvel iMac.

J'ai envoyé mon iMac 2010 i3 3,06Ghz 8Go de RAM (4x2Go Hinyx d'origine Apple) qui bippait aux ingénieurs d'Apple pour qu'ils l'étudient en détail. En échange, j'ai reçu un iMac 2011 i5 2,5Ghz 8Go de RAM (2x4Go).

En ce qui concerne mes tests de l'iMac 2010 avec les 8Go de RAM et uniquement les applications installées par défaut avec le système et leurs mises à jour les plus récentes, ma machine a été beaucoup plus stable quand j'ai utilisé toutes mes applications en 32 bits (y compris iTunes Helper qui se lance au démarrage). Je pense qu'une ou plusieurs applications sont (tout au moins en partie) la cause du problème.

C'est seulement après cette constatation que les ingénieurs m'ont demandé mon ordinateur. Une piste qui est étudiée sérieusement, je pense

J'espère que ça permettra de circonscrire précisément le problème pour trouver la solution.


----------



## JMel58 (3 Décembre 2011)

Je voulais juste vous dire que j'ai déposé mon Imac à un réparateur agrée il y a 4 jours à cause des Kernel Panics à répétition venus quand j'ai rajouté de la mémoire jusqu'à 16 gigas ( barrettes Patriot achetés à Macway). J'attends une réponse de sa part lundi. Je suis consterné, mais j'espère que la solution de tourner avec 12 gigas sans bugs au lieu de 16 avec bugs sera le bon. Je tournerai un logiciel pour la musique Pro Tools 9 avec un MBox Pro3 en Fire Wire.

A bientôt,


----------



## Féroce L. (4 Décembre 2011)

@ JMel58

Possible que ton Mac soit aussi atteint de ce mal mystérieux, en effet. En attendant mieux, enlève une barrette. Apple est sur le coup


----------



## Bruno66 (8 Décembre 2011)

toreto04 a dit:


> depuis combien de temps a tu 16GB ?



Désolé j'étais absent...

J'ai eu les mémoires 3 semaines après l'achat de l'imac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------




adrien95 a dit:


> ce sont de la mémoire qui provent d'ou
> c'est apple ou autre



Suite des réponses aux questions.

Marque Kingston

ref KVR 1333 D3S9 / 4G

4GB PC3 - 10600  CL9 204 - Pin SODIMM

Voila si ça peut vous aider 

Ce ne sont pas des mémoires Apple (je trouve que c'est bien cher chez eux l'extension )


----------



## Adol (25 Février 2012)

Petit up. Mon iMac est réparé. Il ne s'agissait pas d'un souci de slots mais d'un problème de barrettes mémoire non détecté par les tests apple. L'échange des barrettes a résolu la question des bips aléatoires. Merci à la maintenance qui s'est coltiné le bug pendant des semaines.


----------



## Cyrus137 (9 Mars 2012)

Mise a jour de EFI ce soir ... 

peu etre que ? 

ou ca n'a aucun rapport?


----------



## sebuseb70 (9 Août 2012)

Bonsoir
je possède un imac dernière génération avec système osx 10.7.4 LION:
 imac 27 pouces, 3,4ghz intelcore i7, 16 go ram (patriot memory acheté chez macway)
carte ati radeon HD 6970M 1024 Mb.
je suis tombé sur ce forum car je n'en peux plus du système qui plante une dizaine de fois par jours (freeze). Obligé de l'éteindre pour pouvoir le redémarrer.
Ces plantages quotidiens me rappellent  mac os 8 ou 9.

Si quelqu'un a du nouveau ? je suis preneur


----------



## breizheau (10 Août 2012)

As-tu essayé toutes les manips en revenant à 8 ou 12 GI de RAM ?
Pour ma part c'est M. Freeze aussi même avec 8Go d'origine Apple...


----------



## sebuseb70 (14 Août 2012)

Je suis en train de tester ma config avec les barrettes d'origine...ça a l'air de fonctionner( j'ai renvoyé les barettes  macway pour échange).
Un des gros bugs que j'avais a disparu : le fait de pouvoir éteindre et redémarrer l'ordi à partir du menu. à suivre


----------



## Cyrus137 (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, 



apres un coup de tel a Apple :  
"l'imac est ultra sensible au Ram ... meme si celles ci sont parfaitement fonctionnelles individuellement .... les 16go reunit générent des modifs infimes de frequence..." bla bla bla ...



Mon pote, ce trainant un peu sur IMovie sur son Mini 2011, a franchit le cap en achetant 2X4GO chez Crucial ( comme mes 4X4go ) 

sauf que les siennes sont arrivés  dans un tt nouveau blister , et bagué MAC COMPATIBLE  

j'ai récuperer ces 2X4GO "mac"
et lui ai passé 2X4GO " crucial normal"


lui en 8go aucun soucis avec ma ram


moi avec 2X4GO crucial et 2X4GO crucial Mac compatible  

IMPECCABLE PLUS AUCUN ARRET INTEMPESTIF




je suis contant .... car ... Crucial a une garantie a vie ....certes mais le retours est au frais du client ... 
pour langleterre.....



a titre d'info ... les 8GO sont a 39&#8364;  FDP gratuit


----------



## EntertheVoid (11 Octobre 2012)

moi j ai un iMac 27" i7 de 3,4Ghz avec 16Go de Ram mis par le magasin ou je l ai acheté...ben je ne rencontre pas de problèmes...dés qu ils ont reçu mon iMac,ils l ont sorti du carton et on posés la Ram devant moi et après ils ont lancés l APPLE DISK TEST pour voir si tout allait bien...ben verdict du test R.A.S
donc...:mouais:


----------



## Cyrus137 (11 Octobre 2012)

meme avec les plantages..... DISK TEST y passé a coté.... RAS.....


----------



## EntertheVoid (11 Octobre 2012)

il y avait aucuns plantages...
vu qu il etait neuf...
après j ai eu des soucis mais rien n a voir avec la Ram,les soucis que presque tout le monde rencontre avec Mountain Lion...


----------



## Cyrus137 (11 Octobre 2012)

Je me suis mal exprimé désolé , en gros ce que je voulais dire , 


Disk test ne trouvais aucunes erreur de ram..... Et pourtant ......des arrêts intempestifs avec 16go
Chaque barrette prise individuellement est sans erreur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h15 ----------

De quel bug issues de ml parles tu ?


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai eu aucun problème sous Lion, aucun sous Mountain Lion. J'utilise tous les jours Cinema 4D et Photoshop, Safari est ouvert avec une dizaine d'onglets et ça m'arrive aussi d'ouvrir Acrobat et Word, donc tout ce beau monde en même temps.


----------



## EntertheVoid (15 Octobre 2012)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé désolé , en gros ce que je voulais dire ,
> 
> 
> Disk test ne trouvais aucunes erreur de ram..... Et pourtant ......des arrêts intempestifs avec 16go
> ...



les bugs reconnu par APPLE...


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Octobre 2012)

Lesquels ??perso j'ai pas rencontrer de problèmes jusqu'à présent !...


----------



## EntertheVoid (15 Octobre 2012)

ben l application mail qui a tendance a faire long pour signaler les messages reçu...
icloud qui avait rencontré quelques bugs...
safari qui est lent...mais c est aléatoire...
et les serveurs d APPLE qui sont a la trainent par moment...
voila


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2012)

EntertheVoid a dit:


> les bugs reconnu par APPLE...



Et ce sont lesquels ?


----------



## Cyrus137 (15 Octobre 2012)

EntertheVoid a dit:


> ben l application mail qui a tendance a faire long pour signaler les messages reçu...
> icloud qui avait rencontré quelques bugs...
> safari qui est lent...mais c est aléatoire...
> et les serveurs d APPLE qui sont a la trainent par moment...
> voila




Loool ok ... Pas remarqué, 

Faut dire que je suis sous Outlook , et mozilla. Et que je n'utilise pas iCloud ....l


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2012)

A quelques secondes près réponse et question se sont croisées. Bon, ceci dit avec une bande passante de 100 MBits, je n'ai aucun souci avec tous ces services.


----------

